# Bleeding when miscarriage starts



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, still not bleeding too much. most of the only blood I see is when I wipe there.
My temp. goes up & down. normal to 99.2 to 99.5 It seems to get hiher in the evenings & return to normal by morning. I do feel aches, menstral like & lower back ache. But just mild aches.
when/if the big bleeding does start. I know I am not suppose to soak more than one pad an hour. Is that "a pad an hour for several hours" OR If you soak even one in an hour I'm in trouble? & how will I know if I'm on the toilet????? If I can I'm going to sit on a colinder over a big pot so I can collect what I can. I can take a measuring cup w/ me. how much blood is too much to loose? (do I count the clots & stuff when I measure?)
Sorry if I am a pain. I just want to know what I need to know.
Thank you all!!!


----------



## chels_c2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.
I don't know much about the bleed being really heavy. But I wanted to let you know that when I miscarried that bleeding was very light at first and then slowly picked up. Even at it's heaviest the bleed seemed a little less than a heavy period for me. The only difference was that I was passing a large clots.
Maybe for you it just won't be a lot of bleeding.
I will keep you in my prayers!!!


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I waited for a miscarriage. When it finally started (13wks lmp) I cramped and bled lightly for a day or so, and then it really picked up. It was like labor for several hours. I bled pretty steadily. I couldn't measure it by pads b/c there were too many clots and I was just too uncomfortable wearing underpants. I sat in the bathroom & moved between the bathroom stool (covered with a chux pad) and the toilet. It seemed like a lot of blood--certainly more than a pad an hour--but I chose to go by how I was feeling. I have had the unfortunate experience of hemorrhage. It's unmistakable. Do you know what to look for?

Fortunately, my dh was home when it started. Also fortunately, he's calm and cool in tough situations. If he'd been unavailable or not up to the task, I would have called my midwife. She offered to send her apprentice to sit with me. Do you have someone to sit with you if the bleeding picks up?

Best wishes, mama.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm sorry you're going through this. I had all the same questions, so I can't really answer them for you. It turns out I did not need to worry as I ended up never bleeding and everything reabsorbed. I had an empty sac at 12 weeks that was 10 wks in size. I spotted lightly and had mild, intermittent cramps for 2 weeks. I had my blood drawn every 2 weeks after that and my hcg dropped steadily, but it took until 20 wks to get a negative HPT. I am still waiting for AF and I think I would have been about 24 wks along by this point.

If you are temping, try just doing a basal temp first thing in the morning before you get up. It is normal for it to fluctuate throughout the day and as a result of activity or stress, so do it at the same time every day. I have been charting my basal temp since my m/c started and it dropped gradually until I got the - HPT. I continued to chart to identify ovulation, which has not happened yet.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I know I am not suppose to soak more than one pad an hour. Is that "a pad an hour for several hours" OR If you soak even one in an hour I'm in trouble? & how will I know if I'm on the toilet?????

Blood in the toilet always looks like more. Note the time when you go to the bathroom, then go in again every hour or so to keep track of how much you are bleeding based on your pads. Your Dr or MW may want to know how many pads you are soaking. Also note when you sit on the toilet whether its "streaming" out of you, "trickling" or "dripping." If its "streaming" out, and it doesn't slow you need to go in. If its trickling constantly for a long time, you need to go in. If it alternates between trickles & drips keep track of how many pads you are soaking.

If you are soaking a pad an hour for 2-3 hours you need to go in. Sometimes your pad will look like its used up, but it's not soaked all the way through. If you go to the bathroom & an hour later your pad is totally saturated, and it keeps up like that you need to go in. However you won't loose too much blood at that rate until its been going like that for 6-8 hours. You have time to get to the hospital, but you do need to go in. So if you soak 1 pad in 1 hour, but then go 3 hours before soaking a pad you aren't hemmhoragging. If you are soaking a pad an hour for every hour or almost every hour, for several hours, you need to get checked out.

If you are soaking like 2-3 pads in one hour you need to rush to the ER.

Try to keep an estimate of how much blood you think you are passing. A normal period is 2-6 tbs on a heavy day. If you are losing more than 1 cup or so a day that is too much & your iron levels might drop drastically. 2 cups in one day is a hemmhorrage concern. Between 4-5 cups they start to talk blood transfusion. Dump some water on the counter so you can see how much fluid a cup is. Its a lot. Dump some water on a towel so you can see how soaked a towel is. If you are bleeding so much that its soaking through your pad, through your clothes, etc and its steady etc you need to go in.


----------



## cnobaby (Jan 14, 2007)

I bled a lot...I mean a lot. Soaked a pad in under 15 minutes. Sat on the toilet and the blood sounded like a stream of pee. My mom was with me and was a former RN. We called our midwives/ob and was told it would likely slow within an hour. But to wait a bit. They called in 1/2 an hour and it had slowed dramatically. They advised me to get off the toilet and to lie down with my feet up. This would slow the bleeding some. I didn't end up passing the tissue at home. But thought maybe I had, so was checked my exam and u/s the next day. I had the D&E the following afternoon, after another bout of very intense bleeding and labor like contractions. Apparently the tissue was pressing on my cervix, which made me feel like bearing down. We opted not to rush to the ER, because it was nighttime and I thought it would be really tough for my 2 year old to not have me available to nurse. In retrospect, I think I should have gone. I passed out that night from blood loss. I ended up okay...but I think Jean is right. If the blood sounds like a stream, get someone else to drive you to the ER.

-- Carisa

p.s. I think the level of the intensity of my bleeding may have been unusual.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

I did end up at hosp. Dr. removed tissue from my cervix, & that slowed the bleeding way down. They kept me for a day to build up my blood volume & general observation.Blood transfussion was a real possiblity...but I did not need it in the end.
They sent me home w/ methergine, antibiotics, & ibuprofin.
MW also has had me start taking iron for a week, then back to my pre-natals after that.
Thanks to all of you for your support in my time of need.
I see my MW in two weeks for a follow-up.


----------



## cnobaby (Jan 14, 2007)

I was thinking of you. Thanks for the update on how you are doing. I'm sorry that you've had to go through any of this. But glad you avoiding a blood transfusion.

Treat yourself well over the next little while. I just went for a massage on Saturday and it really helped. I did wait until the soreness from the cramping had subsided before I had the massage though.

-- C


----------

